# DWC plants tipping over/falling into bucket



## Ranek Icewalker (May 19, 2011)

Anyone ever had a problem with their plants tipping over in DWC or worse yet falling into the bucket.

I bought some new net pots for this run, and didnt realize until it was too late, the net pots i used before had a much wider and Rigid lip, so my plants have started to fall over constantly, i tried to reduce the hole size with duct tape , but the plant is so heavy it falls through the lid into the water, this has become a serious problem since flip, i never had it happen until they started putting on buds.

They are 18 days into flower, and i have to adjust them or fish them out of the bin almost daily.

I know a transplant to a new pot is out of the question because the roots would never survive, so anyone have any tips as to what i can do to remedy this problem?

Bracing them with bamboo wont stop them from falling through the hole, which is the worst problem.

Thanks all, any help is appreciated


----------



## Growdude (May 19, 2011)

Tie the stalks to a piece of bamboo sideways across the top of the res. and Tie the top from falling over.

Just a idea


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 19, 2011)

Thanks growdude, that was one of my considerations for the fall through, i guess i could make it a cross and she wouldn't tip over anymore.

I was nervous to put anything down low or prop her for fear of exposing the roots/water to light, this may help me avoid that if i can get it the pot sitting at a good level.


----------



## woodydude (May 20, 2011)

I had this problem when I cut the hole too large for the netpots so to remedy I got a piece of plastic, cut another hole in that, this time the right size and sat it over the "wrong" hole, then placed the netpot in it. Worked a charm for me
W


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2011)

Put layers of duct tape around the upper portion of the net pot to make it wider to stay in the hole.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 20, 2011)

Thanks woody, its very annoying the roots are so large i cant  lift the pot more than a inch out of the hole and the pot is ripping open from roots. 

Thanks THG, that was the first thing i tried unfortunately it didnt work, i believe the hole is to large for that 

I got em standing almost straight today, and they havent taken a dunk in 2 days, hopefully something suggested can work out


----------



## Dr.Drow (Jun 8, 2011)

Careful with duct tape, rumor is it promotes PM. I used alot of it once and got powdery mildew, but it could have been in the room already as I forgot to bleach my walls before the grow. Can anyone confirm this? Anyways 
Just my 2&#8364;ents
DD


----------

